# Seed pod question



## AdamD (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a seed pod nearing maturity and it is starting to turn slightly yellow. Is it time to harvest? Is this normal? Sorry, new to this whole green pod/ split pod thing. I have harvested green pod, but it was still green throughout. I was hoping to harvest this one green but perhaps waited a little too long


----------



## fibre (Apr 20, 2017)

It is not to late for green pod harvesting if it is a Paph. IMO it is just the right moment especially if you don't know how long the capsule usually takes to full maturity (i.e. to turn brown and split). Cut it of and send send it to the lab asap. The other possibility is to wait same more days, let the pod dry and send the seed to the lab then.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I cut it and sent it this morning. It was a catasetum type intergenic, so I couldn't know the maturation time. They're all over the board. Some take 3 months, some 6. This one took 3.


----------



## fibre (Apr 21, 2017)

A mature time of 3 month! I wish Paphs would mature as fast too. _P. helenae_ or _P. coccineum_ need 12 - 14 month


----------



## AdamD (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, but think about the metabolic rate of a catasetum compared to a paph. 12 - 14 months of maturation would drive me crazy!


----------

